
The Internet Archive Wikipedia Bot - verandaguy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:InternetArchiveBot
======
drallison
A bot like this is necessary to ensure that Wikipedia continues to be relevant
and that it remains approximately correct. Supporting work like this is one of
the reasons The Internet Archive deserves your financial support.
[http://www.archive.org/donate](http://www.archive.org/donate).

~~~
verandaguy
Absolutely true. While I posted this because the bot is impressive, it can't
be understated how important Internet Archive is, and how it provides a truly
amazing service that many either don't know about at all, or take for granted.

If ever an internet-based organization deserved donations, TIA is very high on
the list, right alongside Wikipedia itself, if not higher.

